
Hacker – An Old School Hacking Card Game - grecs
https://www.novainfosec.com/2013/03/12/hacker-an-old-school-hacking-card-game/
======
ja27
I have both Hacker and Hacker II and they weren't that exciting to play. It's
pretty disappointing because we played a lot of Illuminati in college. It's
the Illuminati game play with a lot of additional pieces and rules scattered
on top, all wrapped with a mostly sensationalized Hollywood-style hacker
theme.

The work that got Steve Jackson Games raided became GURPS Cyberpunk. I think I
got my copy signed by Bruce Sterling when I saw him speak on his tour for "The
Hacker Crackdown".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GURPS_Cyberpunk>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hacker_Crackdown>

------
emhart
I'd love to find scans of the actual pieces and get a game going. Will start
keeping an eye out for it on eBay, etc.

